# Ideas on Farmstand



## WigglinGoose (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking for some construction ideas on a farmstand using the honor system that can withstand the unhonorables. We have more then a few folks around here I don’t trust not to try to rip off a simple drop box. 

Does anyone have experience with dealing with theft with their farmstands? What did you do to combat it?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I am interested in this as well. I was thinking of a concrete box under a lid.

Though anytime you leave money out, someone will figure a way to get it.

It is almost possible to do electronic payments, even for a farmstand, because most people have PayPal or an equivalent.


----------



## WigglinGoose (Jun 3, 2020)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Though anytime you leave money out, someone will figure a way to get it.


Yeah, this is my fustration on what to do. We neighbor a place that has a lot of drugs, and there are plenty of folks with bad attitudes around here that would cause trouble just for the sport of it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Farmer I used to work for had similar problems with the honor money walking off.

Welding shop made him a lockable metal box with a slot just big enough to slide money through out of the heaviest scrap they had. We welded it to an old heavy harrow axle and concreted it in the ground.

Took a few weeks for everyone to realize they needed close to exact change. Been up about 5 years, and as of last week no money missing yet (cross fingers, knock wood).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think my mother told me that true character is what we do when no one else is looking.

The first thing I would do, and this may help with how bullet proof you need a lockbox structure to be, is to install game cams.
Put one right out front and high up out of reach. You don't necessarily need to put a warning on a sign; if people know they are being recorded, it motivates them to use their better nature more often.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Get a depository drop box that can be bolted into a concrete or some other permanent fixture. They can't get their hand through the slit. 

I'd also second getting game cameras or a solar-powered motion-detection video camera (or run POE underground if it's anywhere near a structure with electricity).


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hide a game cam

Put a little sign saying it is monitored by hidden surveillance. 

People will tie a chain around an ATM and pull it out with a truck.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Depends on your area. We have a honey and jam stand locally where the money drop is a rusted coffee can. Must work okay for them, been there 15 years at least. Thinking I should drop off a new coffee can next time I need honey. 

Jeff


----------

